
YouTuber's Glitter Bomb 2.0 slaps back at package thieves - pwg
https://www.cnet.com/news/youtuber-debuts-glitter-bomb-2-0-to-get-back-at-package-thieves/
======
BlackLotus89
I would only post the actual link to the video content
[https://youtu.be/a_TSR_v07m0](https://youtu.be/a_TSR_v07m0)

------
rasz
Previous one was faked [https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6522267/NASA-
engine...](https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6522267/NASA-engineer-
admits-thieves-reactions-epic-revenge-package-viral-video-FAKED.html)

~~~
pwinnski
2 of the 5 reactions were from associates-of-associates, without his
knowledge. Those 2 reactions were excised from the video.

That's a really, really far cry from "was faked," IMO.

~~~
rasz
Yes, they were removed, after the sham was discovered and made public.

